# Corn Cobs Anyone?



## Kevin (Nov 15, 2014)

Has anyone stabilized corn cob? I would've thought I wouldn't like the look but I do!





I got the image from G but it originated on knifeforums I think.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 15, 2014)

I do some from time to time, They take dye really well also.


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 15, 2014)

Mmmmm, it makes me hungry

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 15, 2014)

So how long you been a knife eater Barry?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 15, 2014)

That's not a corn cob... That's corn on the cob. And it looks really cool!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kevin (Nov 15, 2014)

Yeah so there's that, too. COTC.


----------



## Tclem (Nov 15, 2014)

I want a stabilized cheese burger


----------



## DLJeffs (Nov 15, 2014)

I don't know about the corn cob but I like the shape of that knife.


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 15, 2014)

Tony do you want that with mustard, onions, lettuce and pickles. Pickles are hard to stabilize, better cut the pickles.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Nov 15, 2014)

Stabilized and dyed corn cobs for cigar pens are very popular!


----------



## jetcn1 (Nov 22, 2014)

Like this.
[IMG[URL=http://s1182.Rule #2/user/zumbrocalls/media/100_2256800x600_zps93dccc4a.jpg.html]http://i1182.Rule #2/albums/x458/zumbrocalls/100_2256800x600_zps93dccc4a.jpg]http://i1182.Rule #2/albums/x458/zumbrocalls/100_2254800x600_zpsbc9f4004.jpg[/IMG][/URL]

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Alan Sweet (Nov 22, 2014)

I don't think I will ever see a commercial of cute little bears using stabilized cobs.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

